# Turning out mare and foal - when and how much?  advice!



## no_no_nanette (23 April 2007)

OK, I'm STILL waiting for the foal to arrive (I think that Beth has been talking to Hannah over the airwaves on how to wind your mum up and give her sleepless nights, what fun!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) - but would really value advice from all you experienced breeders on when and how long to turn out mare and foal.

I have the choice of two paddocks - one with a big field shelter, but its been grazed over winter, so grass is OK but not great; the other is usually left as summer grazing so has loads of grass, and some shelter below trees.  I was planning to put Beth and the foal out 24/7 4 - 5 days after the birth, if the weather keeps good, but advice from her producer/rider was that the foal should be only very gradually turned out for longer, and that you should build up with 2 hours at first, and then when out all day still bring in at night.  Help!  What do you all do, and was she being over careful?


----------



## vicijp (23 April 2007)

Id say very over careful.
As long as the foal is fit and strong then we turn out as soon as he has had a tet and started a course of penicillin.
I turn out all day, every day.


----------



## Maesfen (23 April 2007)

Not over careful, just careful!

I can see where she's coming from; I was always taught to only turn out for a couple of hours the first few days and then go on to short whole days, say from 10 to 4, something like that for a few more days, before you go to 24/7 and always make sure it's been a warm day, not a cold one before they are left out overnight.  The other thing is to play things by feel; if it's throwing it down, windy and cold, the foal would be better in so at least it has a dry bed for a while; it also gives you the chance to handle it a little more, it's surprising how wild a foal can go if it's not handled regularly from the start!


----------



## Caroline1239 (23 April 2007)

I turn out the day after baby is born. (only on their own though) If you leave mum and foal stabled for to long, they are likely to go blasting round the field, increasing risk for injury.
First day she will probably ask to come in after a couple of hours - just keep and eye on her. As long as she feels that her baby is safe she will be happy out! The more movement her foal gets the better - dont keep them shut up in a stable for to long! If you have the kind of yard where you have a turnout area connected to her stable is excellent - if she does not want to be in the field she can go in and out as she pleases.


----------



## magic104 (23 April 2007)

Depending on the weather &amp; what shelter is available ours have always been turned out the next day for at least an hour.  After a few days they will be out all day &amp; if warm enough out at night.  What you dont want is a very young foal lying on cold wet ground.  If you are unsure ask you vet when he comes to check the mare &amp; foal after foaling.


----------



## _daisy_ (23 April 2007)

When Willow was born she was turned out for a few hours after 2 days. Unfortunately due to unforseen circumstances we moved yards when she was about 10days old so she had to live out 24/7. She had natural shelter and lots of it. It was a well secluded field with good fencing. She was born in late June so we had decent weather for her so it worked out quite well for us.


----------



## Amymay (23 April 2007)

Mares and foals are turned out as soon as possible after the birth - providing the weather is dry and there is no biting wind.  Usually for an hour or so for the first few days.

The important thing is that the foal shouldn't get a real soaking in the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Tia (23 April 2007)

Our little pony foaled last night in her field shelter - foal was born outside and will remain outside.  To be honest they know when they are tired.  Our little one was bouncing around for about 20 minutes this morning, went for a drink and then settled down to sleep.

I believe that mares and foals know best - so I leave them to it.


----------



## amandaco2 (23 April 2007)

i would try to get grass that hasnt been grazed all winter to reduce the worm burden/contamination.turn out on their own at least for the first 2weeks-month so baby is strong and they are well bonded.
most healthy foals can go out the day after they are born.great for mum to get some grass in her and stretch her legs.if its a nice day you can leave them out all day.if it gets rainy or cold bring them in after an hour.
if its cold and wet try to turn them out for a hour twice a day until the weather gets better.once baby is a week old it will be more robust and you wont need to worry so much about it getting wet(unless its cold weather too)
once my filly was a 3-4 weeks old she was out all day(rugged as it was really cold at times she was born last march) and we kept a close eye on her all day(checked her loads at first to see if she was warm and she was fine!)


----------



## _jetset_ (23 April 2007)

Hannah and Troy stayed in the day he was born, and then went out from 10 til 3.30pm for about a week as I was VERY lucky and had some lovely weather for him for the time of year. They are now out from 9am til 6pm most days, which seems to suit them quite well and Hannah is ready to come in about this time. Tonight, because it is a bit wet, I will try to get them in at 5ish instead.

Rebecca x


----------



## thecantlefamily (23 April 2007)

mine foaled in the field, and they stay in the field 24 , 7,.,  who wants to stay in a stinky stable al day ,


----------



## Chambon (23 April 2007)

Mine go out as soon as possible after foaling, but only for an hour or so, then I build up their turnout gradually over the following week until they are out all day.  Mine are still in at night and they come in during the day if it is raining (not been a problem for the last few weeks but its raining here now!).  Im hoping to leave them out 24/7 in a couple of weeks time.


----------

